# Sonata for Recorder Consort



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

More old-fashioned music 

Sonata for Recorder Consort (Ogg Vorbis, 2.8MB)
Score (PDF, 96kB)

Wrote this about a month ago, but only just got round to posting it.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

I like it. It sounds to me like wind blowing in some medieval setting.


----------

